# Best Hard Disk....



## Johnny1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello Everybody,

Actually I am going to buy PC at home for my personal work.....through Assemble.I don't know exactly which is best Hard Disk Brand And its Performance.Please Let me know.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2016)

do you have an unlimited budget??

if so, go for this: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E500BW) - Buy Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E500BW) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

if not, specify your budget and kind of work that you are planning for.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2016)

Johnny1 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Actually I am going to buy PC at home for my personal work.....through Assemble.I don't know exactly which is best Hard Disk Brand And its Performance.Please Let me know.



Your budget ?


----------



## tekiagadi (Dec 19, 2016)

To My opinion, The Best Hard Disk for your PC is Kingston SUV 400 240 GB.


----------

